# BARITONE TOURNAMENT (By Request): Inghilleri vs Guelfi



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Giovanni Inghilleri, Italy, 1894-1959






Carlo Guelfi, Italy, 1924-






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

For me this one isn't even close. Inghirelli in a heartbeat.
He evokes hopelessness, sadness, devastation. I never heard of him.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Inghillleri evokes the character more vividly, so I choose him.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Inghillleri is great, much more vivid and gripping performance.
But what does happen at 2:06, does his voice actually breaks on "E serrarlo così"?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I voted for Inghilleri for the same reasons stated above by Woodduck and Azol. Mind you I can't get Gobbi's performance of this piece out of my head, whoever I'm listening to it.

Incidentally, are you sure Guelfi was born in 1924? That would have made him 75 when this recording was made. He doesn't sound 75 to me.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I voted for Inghilleri for the same reasons stated above by Woodduck and Azol. Mind you I can't get Gobbi's performance of this piece out of my head, whoever I'm listening to.
> 
> Incidentally, are you sure Guelfi was born in 1924? That would have made him 75 when this recording was made. He doesn't sound 75 to me.


I think the 1924 DoB refers to a different Guelfi - Giangiacomo Guelfi 1924 to 2012. I can find plenty of references to Carlo but I can't seem to find a DoB for him!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I haven't listened yet, I'm just disappointed the second example didn't feature the _other_ Guelfi!

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Whilst I agree that Guelfi's interpretation is shallower than Inghilleri, I prefer Guelfi's technique. Inghilleri sounds like he has a potato in his mouth and unfortunately the second half of the recording has such bad sound that it impedes the impact of his performance. Guelfi may not have perfect technique and his voice isn't as dark and brooding, but he doesn't have that defect and his performance is only slightly less drammatic. Guelfi wins for me.

N.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> I think the 1924 DoB refers to a different Guelfi - Giangiacomo Guelfi 1924 to 2012. I can find plenty of references to Carlo but I can't seem to find a DoB for him!





> Born in Rome, he began his studies with his uncle Renato Guelfi at a very young age. In 1983 he won the Aureliano Pertile international vocal competition and immediately embarked on a brilliant international career.


Around the first half of 1960s then?


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

The Conte said:


> Whilst I agree that Guelfi's interpretation is shallower than Inghilleri, I prefer Guelfi's technique. Inghilleri sounds like he has a potato in his mouth and unfortunately the second half of the recording has such bad sound that it impedes the impact of his performance.
> N.


I suspect the recording quality is at least in part responsible for the 'potato in the mouth' sound. Unfortunately recordings of that age almost always fail to capture the true sound of both singer and orchestra. I've not voted for either on this one. The discrepancy in recording quality makes it impossible for me to choose either of them. I'm fairly certain that Inghilleri probably sang this far more effectively and with much greater character. But the vastly higher quality of the Guelfi recording showcases his technique and singing far better.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

Inghilleri was 54 at the time of recording, which makes his huge high G at the end even more impressive. I find Inghilleri's sound more robust, and he uses it form a darker interpretation. His voice is pretty audible, but the orchestra is muddy, which is a shame because the orchestration is highly effective. Guelfi isn't bad, but he doesn't have the power to make the second part fully convincing. His interpretation is fine if a little breathy at the beginning. The orchestral playing is excellent, and you can hear what is only faintly audible in the Inghilleri recording, the strings sucking Michele into hell with their crazy runs. It is Inghilleri, however, who ultimately convinces me that he has gone from watchful and empty to full of murderous rage ready to act. This is an example of why I think vocal power and vocal beauty can't fully be separated from interpretation and artistry.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Aerobat said:


> I suspect the recording quality is at least in part responsible for the 'potato in the mouth' sound. Unfortunately recordings of that age almost always fail to capture the true sound of both singer and orchestra. I've not voted for either on this one. The discrepancy in recording quality makes it impossible for me to choose either of them. I'm fairly certain that Inghilleri probably sang this far more effectively and with much greater character. But the vastly higher quality of the Guelfi recording showcases his technique and singing far better.


I'm unsure. The first part of the Inghilleri is in clear sound, it's only as the music gets louder that there is distortion. Other singers from the same era as Inghilleri don't have the same problem as him so I'm not totally convinced it's a question of the sound. I agree that Guelfi is much easier to listen to due to the improved sound.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Inghilleri sounds older than Guelfi (V. says 54), and this, plus the difference in recording quality, gave me pause at first, but both sing well enough that my choice came down to interpretation and atmospherics. _Tabarro_ is nothing if not atmospheric - it might be my second-favorite Puccini opera after _Fanciulla_ - and Michele is one of Puccini's most interesting male roles. It wants a great singing actor.

I'm with Tsaraslondon in recalling the powerful artistry of Gobbi. We can watch him as well as hear him here:


----------



## IgorS (Jan 7, 2018)

It is just wrong Guelfi or wrong Carlo.


----------

